# HUD Begins to Fade Away



## v2 (Apr 15, 2007)

The U.S. F-35 fighter-bomber will be the first fighter in a long time to lack a HUD (head-up display). The HUD will still be present, but as part of the Helmet Mounted Display System (HMDS). In other words, the HUD information will be displayed on the inside of the pilots visor, while still enabling the pilot to see through the visor. This type of helmet visor has been around for over a decade, but concentrated on allowing the pilot to control weapons by just looking at targets, and pressing the "fire" button at the right time. Now, the display technology inside the helmet has reached the point where it can handle the HUD stuff as well. The weight of these HMDS systems has come down as well, making it easier to wear them for long periods of time.
The HUD was a big innovation for fighters, as it made it possible for the pilot to spend more time with his head up, keeping an eye on the sky, or an ongoing battle. The military HUD has been around for half a century, but appears set to disappear as more pilots shift to HMDS.
Over the last few years, the visor displays have added the display of critical flight and navigation information. This, in addition to the basic function of enabling the pilot to turn his head, get an enemy aircraft into the crosshairs displayed on the visor, and fire a missile that will promptly go after target the pilot was looking at.
These helmet displays allow the pilot look around more often without having to look down at cockpit displays, or straight ahead at a HUD (Head Up Display.) This kind of freedom gives an experienced pilot an extra edge in finding enemy aircraft or targets, and maneuvering to get into a better position for attacks. It's also useful for air to ground attacks.

source: strategypage.com


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 17, 2007)

How would the pilot switch screens though? I know with the HUD it is through Buttons but where would the control panel be put to allow switching, and how would that affect quick exiting of the aircraft in an emergency?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> How would the pilot switch screens though? I know with the HUD it is through Buttons but where would the control panel be put to allow switching, and how would that affect quick exiting of the aircraft in an emergency?


There are buttons on the stick and power lever which are always at the pilot fingertips while in combat.

The helmet had quick disconnects which enables quick egress...


----------



## Glider (Apr 18, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The helmet had quick disconnects which enables quick egress...



I do hope so, I would hate to punch out with that lot connected to the plane. Suspect you would get a lot more than sore neck.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 20, 2007)

Kind of an ugly helmet, the more conventional helmets turn me on mmore


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

You go Hussars!


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Sort of more like an updated version of the 1900s diving suit helmet. Okay, I just wondered about that as speed is important in an emergency, especially with how fast those jets are going...


----------

